#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Ищу Адептов Дзогчен в Петрозаводске

## Игорь Эдвардович

Друзья, знает ли кто нибудь, есть ли центр Дзогчен в Петрозаводске ?

----------

